# dewalt DW331K verses ridgid R31211



## hotrod351 (Apr 13, 2011)

well i needed to do some scroll work on the ends of some 2" X 6" on my pergula. i wanted to buy the ridgid but they dont stock it here so i bought the dewalt, have to say easy to use and worked great. problem is that it only has a 1 year warranty and the ridgid has life time. price difference would be about $12.00 more for the ridgid. any one using these jigsaws. is it worth ordering the ridgid and taking the dewatl back. might sound like a dumb question, $12.00 more and life time warranty, unless theres something that the dewalt does that the ridgid doesnt do. i already have a few dewalt tools and havent ever had any problems with any of them. update = i just found out i can get a new ridgid on amazon for $133.00 total, that includes shipping.


----------

